# Flesh colored eyeliner???



## mebabygirl86 (Jun 27, 2007)

I keep hearing bout this and how it makes ur eyes looks more open so i wanna know where i can find sum




and id prefer sum reasonably priced ones.Thanks guys.....


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 27, 2007)

is it flesh color or do you mean white/pearly? Ive heard of using a white pencil but never flesh colored.


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 27, 2007)

benefit's eye bright is a pinkish pencil.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 27, 2007)

I've heard that white will make your eyes bigger because it blends in more with the outer part of your eye. I'm not sure about flesh coloured though because it would blend in like the right foundation on your skin and wouldn't really seem to make a difference.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 27, 2007)

I use a white one, but on some people it can look too stark. The one I use is by wet n wild and I love it. It's like a dollar.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 27, 2007)

I try to use a pearly one like one Almay makes. I do have a white pencil by NYX but its kinda harsh and i have to blend alot.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 27, 2007)

well i use the white liner in the water line and then my brown liner below it then it look slok more natural coz just a while line ppl might see it easily !


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 27, 2007)

flesh colored? i dont know i heard of white


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 27, 2007)

i ve seen ppl use it it does give a softer look then white liner


----------



## Wrennifer (Jun 27, 2007)

Laura Mercier makes a fleshtone pencil ("flawless fix pencil") in four shades that is mainly used as a portable concealer. If you get one that is a little lighter than your skin color, you can also use it to make a subtle highlight around the lipline (focus a little on top of the cupid's bow) and that will make your lips appear fuller, as well as around the eyes, or in the waterline if you'd rather not use something bright white or pearlescent. It costs $20.


----------



## ms_sunlight (Jun 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i ve seen ppl use it it does give a softer look then white liner Totally. On me for example I have a white liner but it looks really weird and stark and alien!
I have a Ben Nye Magicolor pencil in Ultralite. It's the perfect pale flesh tone and it stays on my waterline all day. Super-cheap, too.


----------



## tomcat1979 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have never tried lining my eyes with a white liner...I need to give that a shot!


----------



## pure25honey (Jun 28, 2007)

i got a great one from borgouise (sp?) anyway it's great! long lasting and the perfect color.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif benefit's eye bright is a pinkish pencil. I was going to suggest this one, too. Personally, I can get away with using white and it still looking pretty natural since I'm so pale. But if you want something more neutral than white, Eye Bright would be a good option.


----------



## dlb04 (Jun 28, 2007)

Styli Style makes a flesh colored liner.


----------



## Bexy (Jun 28, 2007)

I have never used a flesh one, but I love the way the white looks it is very bright.


----------



## justdragmedown (Jun 28, 2007)

NYC drugstore cvs brands


----------



## magosienne (Jun 28, 2007)

maybe you could check sephora, i know for sure they have a white eye pencil, and i'm pretty sure you can find a pale pinkish one too.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks guys.i have tons of pearl/white ones and they look great.i even have a lt.grey one but i saw this in seventeen magazine and it suggests a flesh tone pencil but the price was a lil out there.do bu guys have some before and after shots on this??


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 29, 2007)

eye bright is a pale.. pinkish, kinda flesh colored pencil. i think it would work.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 2, 2007)

the closest ones ive been able to find is from sephora's makeup brand. its more of a pink shimmer tone, and mac's buttery liner, a beigey-gold color.


----------



## arphsfriend (Jul 2, 2007)

First of all it seems pointless. Also "flesh" really is an outdated term and leaves out anyone who isn't light-skinned. i know you don't mean it that way but somebody didn't think it out.


----------



## ForeverPink (Jul 10, 2007)

I bought a fab Make Up DVD called Lips to Lashes and the make up artist swore by a flesh coloured eyeliner on there too.

I searched but could not find. Did anybody find one? I live in Turkey but am currently in England studying so would need a brand that was sold in England


----------



## candaysee (Aug 11, 2007)

MAC use to make a flesh colored eyeliner called Tendered. I loved it but they discontinued it. I'm trying to find a replacement because white eyeliner does not look good on me. I saw that eye lip and face has a liner called gilded that looks similar to tendered. But I'd rather not buy one item for a dollar and pay 8 bucks for shipping.


----------



## TiffanyLovesYou (Aug 11, 2007)

I dont know of any flesh colored pencils, but there is a nice Benefit one. I wouldnt reccomend using white. Too harsh.


----------



## candaysee (Aug 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *TiffanyLovesYou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont know of any flesh colored pencils, but there is a nice Benefit one. I wouldnt reccomend using white. Too harsh. Do you know the name of the eyeliner from Benefit Tiffany?

Yay!!!

I think I found some possibilities. Lucky magazine (September 2007) had an article about making your eyes brighter. Here are their suggestions

glo Skin Care - Products

Mineral Based Glo-minerals precision eye pencil in Peach (Glo skincare)

stila cosmetics

Stila Kajal eyeliner in Topaz (Stila cometics)

Paula Dorf Eye Liner

Paula Dorf Baby eyes enhancer

rest assured brightening wand: tarte shop 

Tarte Rest Assured

So it looks like there are alot of options. I may have to go down to Sephora and see if they have any of this. I am so glad I caught this article!


----------



## lucylucinda (Aug 12, 2007)

I just started using Tarte Rest Assured and really like it.


----------



## candaysee (Aug 13, 2007)

It does look pretty good seeing it has a highlighter part to it. Lucky is offering 25% off of Paula Dorf's Baby eyes enhancer eyeliner. Use the coupon code "lucky4" at checkout.


----------



## tajameka (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi. iM A/A S0 iNSTEAD 0F WHiTE EYEPENCiL, i USE G0LD! it looks really pretty..btw i use NYX jumbo eyeshadow pencil.


----------



## caitrin176 (Sep 1, 2007)

Bourjois makes a dual e/l: one side brown, the other beige. I believe it is 12 dollars at Sephora.


----------



## xmochalattex (Sep 1, 2007)

Maybe try Mr. Frosty by Benefit? Its a white eyeliner. I havent tried it but i've heard that its pretty good. Or Eye Bright by Benefit like someone else mentioned.


----------



## jenniferinny (Sep 8, 2007)

use white liner


----------



## bestylegs (Sep 9, 2009)

Funnily enough I have just read about this in the Daily Mirror on Tess Daly's page. She uses a website called cultbeauty.co.uk and you can buy it there. She swears by it I might even try it myself. Happy shopping


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 9, 2009)

I was looking for a product like this to try. I found one by Bourjois but I haven't gone to ULTA yet.

I just ordered the NYX Beige/black one off Cherryculture to see how it looks on my skintone.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 9, 2009)

I haven't seen one, but I use a white Wet n Wild pencil. I put it on lightly, so that it's nor stark white. That way it gives me a bright flesh tone that looks natural and brightens my eyes.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 9, 2009)

I have the WnW one and it doesn't work for me. I bought this maybelline cooling eyes one in champagne, but the thing won't stay on my waterline and it's been less than 5 mins... So I'll wait for my cherryculture order to arrive and see how NYX fares...


----------



## Karren (Sep 9, 2009)

So why would we use this again? We meaning you! Lol.


----------



## britney54 (Sep 10, 2009)

Stila has a flesh colored eyeliner called "Topaz" and it's an apricot nude color.


----------



## Paloma G. (May 10, 2010)

Paula Dorf makes a great one which is pinkish white called Enhancer. I've used it on shoots and in "real life" and it does open you eyes and makes the whites look whiter. However it's important unless you're doing it for photography that you don't over apply it as with a darker pencil.


----------



## Tyari (May 11, 2010)

Both MAC and Make Up For Ever have pinkish-peachy colored concealer pencils for that. I have both of them and that is exactly what I use them for and they both work awesome.


----------



## Kraezinsane (May 11, 2010)

Stila has a peach eyeliner. It's called Topaz.

stila cosmetics - kajal eye liner


----------



## chris.klinton (May 11, 2010)

My friends eyes are flesh colored and I like it very much.......


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 11, 2010)

What you mean her eyes are flesh coloured?

Anyhow, adding to the pile: NYX yellow liner or pale yellow, Cargo reverse liner, and Stila topaz are worth trying. The beige didn't work out for me.

@ Karren: I was determined to find one for me. It does help brighten the eyes.


----------

